# ارجوا معرفة تركيبة مزيل بقع الدم بالتفصيل ؟



## فتحى الفرماوى (4 فبراير 2010)

اخوانى بارك الله فيكم 

ارجوا معرفة تركيبة مزيل بقع الدم بالتفصيل ؟ ما هى المواد الداخلة فى التركيبة ؟ وما هى النسب ؟ مع شرح طريقة التحضير وذلك لإن اخوكم يمتلم محل للمنظفات ومطلوب منى شغل كويس من مزيل بقع الدم 

فأرجوا الإهتمام بذلك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل
بالنسبه لمزيل بقع الدم انصحك باستخدام ال ستريك اسد المعروف باسم ملح الليمون
باى نسبه بدءا ب25% 
كما انه مزيل لاصفرارالملابس البيضاء 
والله الموفق


----------



## حسن مشمش (7 فبراير 2010)

ازالة بقع الدم تتم بغسلها بالماء البارد .... ومن ثم غسيل الملابس بأي نوع من الصابون 
لأن الدم ينحل جيدا بالماء العادي ( حرارة الغرفة ) وهذا ما أقصد به ماء بارد


----------



## hosamelnaggar (14 فبراير 2010)

يضاف 3 نقط من محلول النشادر الي البقعه وتغسل بالطريقه العاديهوتعرض لضوء الشمس اذا كانت بيضاء او تزال بمحلول يورات الصوديوم ( التنكار) اذا كانت البقعه علي نسيج ملون
ك/حسام النجار


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الكريم فتحى الفرماوى قد اجاب على سؤالك الاخ الفاضل الفتى البيل وذلك فى موضوع اطلب اى خلطة تحتاجها للاخ الفاضل الحجرة


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (15 يناير 2013)

انا جربت الطريقة اللى نشرها اخونا الفتى النبيل وفشلت ولا اعرف هذة الطريقة صحيحة ام لا لكنها فشلت معى انا عملتها وكنت اضعها فى الغسالة مع المسحوق


----------

